# NJ EVENT-LOOKING FOR GSD RESCUE TO ATTEND



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

We received an invitation to this event in NJ. We unfortunately had to decline as we have our hands full in PA. They said they really want a GSD rescue and have lots of people interested in adopting GSD's. Sounds like a great event...posting here in case anyone else might be interested.


I have an invitation for an event hosted by Tri-state Weimaraner Rescue.
It is a 5k race on May 18th in East Windsor, New Jersey followed by a Dog
Rescue Expo. The contact info is Kathy Baker (609)213-7132.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks Mary Ann. I'll contact her.


----------

